# Easy to make 5-board-benches



## Nino Ransenberg (Apr 4, 2011)

At the kindergarten they needed new yard benches so I went for the easy solution of 5 board bench. Read and see more here:

http://ninoransenberg.com/2011/06/17/famous-5-board-bench/


----------



## jacobsk (Jan 19, 2010)

I like it! I've been meaning to make a few benches for around the campfire up at the cabin... I think this will be my motivation to finally get them done!


----------

